# Think I'm blacklisted



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

Good ol' Asse** New Jersey. I have no initial work or routines and I work damn hard and the brokers agree. BUT, when I call to obtain initial work orders I'm told they don't have anything......I guess that can be true. I also ask about routines and for the last week they said the routines have been assigned to me but there's nothing in my routine except a big fat zero. Now mind that I'm speaking to the routine rep for New Jersey. Today I was told they found a "glitch" in there system and I should see the routine work.Well guess what? I'm sure you're surprised that zero.

WTF?! Am I just not seeing the writing on the wall? All comments and advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Swain89 (Jan 4, 2016)

They are probably giving the work to others. I had this same issue when I was only getting inspections from them but then seeing initials completed for them by other guys. And I would call and they would say well right now inspections is all we have. They will give you the run around I ended up letting them go.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I bet you could get some snow removals today. :biggrin:

I wonder how Safeguard is doing with their 30 inch $30 snow removals :biggrin:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I'm blacklisted too*

I would not complete some landscapes BATF for them. Oh, well.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Are you on Aspen Grove with them.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

My comment is that you are really lucky not to be putting up with their crap anymore. 

My advice is to do a happy dance. Maybe a Jig or the Super Bowl shuffle?:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

For many companies (not all) the longer you work for them, the more you figure out & the more you learn. The more you learn, the smarter you get. The smarter you get, the more bulls**t you can call. As such, the workload shrinks down and you are slowly pushed aside for the clueless new guy to be taken advantage of...


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*That's exactly what happens*



JoeInPI said:


> For many companies (not all) the longer you work for them, the more you figure out & the more you learn. The more you learn, the smarter you get. The smarter you get, the more bulls**t you can call. As such, the workload shrinks down and you are slowly pushed aside for the clueless new guy to be taken advantage of...


Since i had more experience with the contract than my reps, and didn't really take any BS, 90 days was about my lifespan. I did however know enough to maximize my margins in that time. I wasn't looking to make a career with them, and i wasn't out to be their hero. 

In the spring they will be calling, I'm sure. But, I don't really care.


----------



## ContractorRecruiter (Nov 22, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> My comment is that you are really lucky not to be putting up with their crap anymore.
> 
> My advice is to do a happy dance. Maybe a Jig or the Super Bowl shuffle?:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## PPArt (Jun 3, 2014)

I can't help but laugh at the Super Bowl shuffle mentioned then a Bengals photo.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PPArt said:


> I can't help but laugh at the Super Bowl shuffle mentioned then a Bengals photo.



That would be the "icky shuffle" and excellent choice in the genre of end zone celebration. Very well played!


----------



## PPArt (Jun 3, 2014)

Gotcha. I knew was Hill but didn't know he was doing the Ickey shuffle.


----------



## ContractorRecruiter (Nov 22, 2013)

PPArt said:


> I can't help but laugh at the Super Bowl shuffle mentioned then a Bengals photo.


But the super bowl shuffle was more of a song than a dance. I thought that this interpretation of the Icky Shuffle appropriately displayed the happiness of the situation within this conversation. lol


----------



## PPArt (Jun 3, 2014)

Get some cold cuts....get some cold cuts.....WOOOOO


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

That .gif should feature some cold cuts! lol!


----------

